# gaming laptop besser als mittelklasse gaming pc ?



## penner96v4 (24. Januar 2012)

Alienware M18x Battlefield 3 - YouTube
ist so ein gaming-laptop echt so stark ?
würde ein gaming laptop (der im link) besser sein , als ein stand pc mit einem i5 2500k und einer hd 6870 dual fan ?
würde mich mal interesieren  
LG


----------



## Herbboy (24. Januar 2012)

Das kommt auf die Ausstattung an. Die Grundversion für schlappe 2000€ mit einer 560m ist das Alienware m18x nicht mal oder vielleicht gerade mal so stark wie ein PC für 500€ mit einem AMD X4 955 und einer AMD 6770. Wenn Du wiederum eine 560m oder 580m SLI bestellst, wird das vermutlich schon so gut oder sogar besser als ein PC mit einer 6870 sein, aber das kostet dann mind 2300€.


----------



## beren2707 (24. Januar 2012)

Meiner Meinung nach ist er, sofern man nicht unbedingt einen (vermeintlich) tragbaren Spieleknecht benötigt, grundsätzlich schlechter:


Preis (je nach Version, die er hat, zwischen 2600€ und 3900€).
Lärm (der i7 und die zwei 6990M wollen ja auch "gut" gekühlt werden).
Hitzeentwicklung (auf dem engen Raum sind Shutdowns wegen Überhitzung fast vorprogrammiert).
Übertaktungsspielraum (nen i5 mit gutem Luftkühler kann man bei Bedarf auf >4 GHz hochjagen, sofern es nötig sein sollte, beim Laptop sieht das schlecht aus).
Aufrüstbarkeit (bessere Grafikkarte in den Laptop? I.d.R. nicht möglich, und wenn, dann unverhältnismäßig teuer.
Mikroruckler (zwei 6990M (entspricht etwa zwei 6850ern in Crossfire)).
Eigtl. ist das Teil absolute Geldverschwendung (für die gebotene Leistung - wenn mans mit nem PC vergleicht), außer man will unbedingt einen sündteuren Laptop zum Zocken (weshalb auch immer).


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (24. Januar 2012)

gleiches spiel mit mysn schenker oder hawkforce bzw ähnlichen. es sollte schon eine 485 m GTX sein oder nen ati gegenstück , damit du wirklich gut zocken kannst. als cpu dann nen 2760QM. 8 gb ram , und ne ssd mit 128 + ne schnelle 500er platte von seagate bzw die 750er . joar kannst ja mal schauen was das so kostet. 

du hast dann halt sehr gute performance für "unterwegs" dabei.wobei unterwegs mit nem 17 / 18 zoll gerät naja so ne sache ist.

je nachdem was du ausgeben kannst und möchstest. zusätzlich sollstest du den lautstärke faktor nicht unterschätzen.


----------



## Gast20140625 (24. Januar 2012)

Solche  Laptops finde ich persönlich unnötig.
-zu Laut
-zu Heiß 
-wenn man das Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis mit Desktop PC´s vergleicht ist es grottenschlecht
-unterwegs kann man auch nicht gut spielen, da der Akku das nur sehr kurz durchhält
-was macht man in 2 Jahren mit dem Teil, wenn ich einem Desktop PC die Grafikkarte wechsel und die CPU übertakte?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (24. Januar 2012)

Rein logisch können die nur im SLI bzw. CF schneller sein:
Die GTX580m ist eine heruntergetaktete GTX560Ti
Die HD6990m eine heruntergetaktete HD6870.
Fällt dir zufällig was auf?:scheif:


----------



## penner96v4 (24. Januar 2012)

achso . ja das ist ja mal verwirrend mit den namensunterschieden zwischen laptop graka und desktop grafikkarte ...
es gibt ja auch schon für den laptop eine hd 7970 oder so . ist das dann schon eine der neuesten generation ?
(selbe mit geforge 650oder so)


----------



## Herbboy (24. Januar 2012)

Ob es die neueste Generation ist, das ist doch schnurzegal - wichtig ist, was am Ende an Leistung bei rumkommt  


So oder so: wenn du wegen irgendwas wirklich ein Notebook BRAUCHST, wäre es viel klüger, dass Du bei nem guten PC bleibst und für maximal 1000€ dann ein Notebook nimmst, mit dem Du WENN es mal wirklich sein MUSS Games auf mittleren Details gut spielen kannst. Aus welchem Grunde interessierst Du dich denn für ein gamingfähiges Notebook?


----------



## Alex555 (24. Januar 2012)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist er, sofern man nicht unbedingt einen (vermeintlich) tragbaren Spieleknecht benötigt, grundsätzlich schlechter:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Das M18x von Alienware ist teuer, und hat daher einige Funktionen. 
Beispielsweise !kann! die Graka ausgetauscht werden, beide Grakas sogar. Sie sind in einem MXM Slot befestigt. 
High End Mobil GPUs werden i.D.R per MXM Modul verbaut, und nicht angelötet. 
Alienware baut im Bios meistens OC Funktionen ein. Gerade bei XM CPUs ist dies der Fall, ergo kann man den I7 übertakten. 
Eine HD 6990M entspricht zudem eher einer HD 6870, steht in der PCGH und auch im Internet. 
Fazit: Mach die Notebook komponenten nicht schlechter als sie sind. 
Mit CPU oc wirds nicht viel werden, da die CPU ziemlich warm wird laut Notebookcheck. 
Und noch was: Notebooks haben auch Schutzmechanismen, die takten automatisch runter wenn eine Temperatur überschritten wird. 
Notebooktechnik ist nicht 5 Jahre alte, verstaubte Technik. Ich hab nur einmal meinen Laptop zu einem Temperatur shutdown bekommen als ich die Graka Voltage manuell festgelegt hab.


----------



## penner96v4 (24. Januar 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ob es die neueste Generation ist, das ist doch schnurzegal - wichtig ist, was am Ende an Leistung bei rumkommt
> 
> 
> So oder so: wenn du wegen irgendwas wirklich ein Notebook BRAUCHST, wäre es viel klüger, dass Du bei nem guten PC bleibst und für maximal 1000€ dann ein Notebook nimmst, mit dem Du WENN es mal wirklich sein MUSS Games auf mittleren Details gut spielen kannst. Aus welchem Grunde interessierst Du dich denn für ein gamingfähiges Notebook?


 aus garkeinen gründen ^^ mein gaming pc (mittelklasse^^) kommt bald und mich hat das mit den gaming-laptops einfach interesiert :>


----------



## beren2707 (24. Januar 2012)

Alex555 schrieb:


> Das M18x von Alienware ist teuer, und hat daher einige Funktionen.
> Beispielsweise !kann! die Graka ausgetauscht werden, beide Grakas sogar. Sie sind in einem MXM Slot befestigt.
> High End Mobil GPUs werden i.D.R per MXM Modul verbaut, und nicht angelötet.


Schöne Feststellung. Habe ja nichts anderes behauptet. Aber was nützt es mir, wenn ich die Grafikkarte austauschen kann, geeignete Module aber sowohl exorbitant teuer als auch kaum verfügbar sind?


Alex555 schrieb:


> Alienware baut im Bios meistens OC Funktionen ein. Gerade bei XM CPUs ist dies der Fall, ergo kann man den I7 übertakten.


Ich sagte ja, es sieht "schlecht aus". Man kann übertakten, der Lautstärke, den Temperaturen und damit der Lebenszeit der Hardware zuliebe würde ich davon aber eher abraten. Aber das hast du ja selbst erkannt:


Alex555 schrieb:


> Mit CPU oc wirds nicht viel werden, da die CPU ziemlich warm wird laut Notebookcheck.






Alex555 schrieb:


> Eine HD 6990M entspricht zudem eher einer HD 6870, steht in der PCGH und auch im Internet.


Ja, sie basiert auf der 6870. Allerdings sind die Taktraten deutlich zurückgefahren (715/900 vs. 900/1050 MHz). Daher ist sie eher mit einer geringfügig höher getakteten 6850 vergleichbar.


Alex555 schrieb:


> Fazit: Mach die Notebook komponenten nicht schlechter als sie sind.


Ich mache nichts schlecht, ich führe Tatsachen auf und lege meine Meinung dar. Der Rest ist Interpretationssache.


Alex555 schrieb:


> Und noch was: Notebooks haben auch Schutzmechanismen, die takten automatisch runter wenn eine Temperatur überschritten wird.


Ja, richtig. Habe ich was anderes behauptet? Es ist lediglich bei diesem und ähnlich hochgezüchteten Laptops, insbesondere nach längerer Nutzung, als häufiges Problem bekannt; insbesondere bei verstaubter Belüftung.


Alex555 schrieb:


> Notebooktechnik ist nicht 5 Jahre alte, verstaubte Technik.


 Wie kommst du auf die Idee, dass ich das ausgesagt haben könnte? Ich sagte nirgends, dass es veraltete Technik ist. Ich behaupte jedoch immer noch, dass die gebotene Technik für den geforderten Preis sehr viele Nachteile gegenüber einem "richtigen" PC aufweist und daher in den meisten Fällen nicht empfehlenswert ist; da sie streng genommen auch nicht wirklich "mobil" ist. Ich verstehe im Übrigen deine Standpunkte durchaus, ich kann sie jedoch keinesfalls bestätigen.


----------

